# looking for someone who can relate



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

looking to talk to any females with ibs...its soo hard when no one understands you....having ibs can be so depressing at times...i am 18/m from canada...hope to hear from someone icq# 103592530


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hi there,im 17 and can totally relate to having no one around who can understand what im going through. IBS is so frustrating and isolating! so feel free to email me to talk or vent (shangirl85###hotmail.com)


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

hi i am male but i will be glad to talk anybody with ibs.u can mail me about anything u want.see you


----------



## priya (Dec 6, 2002)

hii'm f/21 and my ibs depresses me too. i feel no one understands.would love to be able to relate to others my age facing the same problems


----------



## kat* (Dec 7, 2002)

i know how you feel....its somewhat depressing when you feel no one around you understands.i talk to my mum alot....she comprehends as best as she can.....but she doesnt have ibs so she wont ever fully be able to understand exactly what i go through....its nice to have someone to talk to who experiences all the syptoms and worries that i do.


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

hi i'm a little older than a few of you (25yrs) but i understand your frustration. had this for a few years now. went thru university and college with it. really frustrating. wish i'd had this website then, it may have helped. you really need to talk to thise who really understand. hey, can i help it if i know where all the great bathrooms are in Halifax? hang in there!! styles


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Totally understand, I get very ill with this. I am 23 and male from UK so if anyone wants to email me feel free to if u like, I think it is at the bottom of the page if not my mail address is Lewisboy40###hotmail.com.jamie


----------



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

yeah...it sure is nice having this website to help with all the frustration ibs can cause...thanks for the replies...keep em comin'!anyone else out there in Nova Scotia???


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

hey i'm 18 as well, from canada. Just started university this year, and it is frustrated decided who to live with b/c of the IBS. So far, i'm dealing with it though! stef


----------

